# Using a cable tray/ladder rack



## Big Boz (Oct 26, 2011)

I was tasked to connect our equipment up to a -48 DC (60-70 amps) rectifier shelf. I ran eight 2 AWG (4 + and 4 -). I went from the breakers of the rectifier shelf up to the ladder rack, through the rungs (1' spacing), down the length of the rack and down to our equipment(again through the rungs). 

Received an email from a guy who walked through the site and he stated I am creating a choke. That's all he said. 

Is there an issue here or not? All that is on the ladder rack are the 8 runs of 2AWG, a T1 cable and a low voltage alarm cable.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

All I know is that you're doing cool work man.

Is he talking about how you're creating a big electromagnet? Maybe he wants you to run each circuit side by side.


----------



## Control Freak (Mar 8, 2008)

Most of the time we run RMC changed over to sealtite down from the cable tray to the enclosures. If not you should use kellum grips to support the cable where it breaks out of the cable tray/ ladder rack. 

Did you run listed Tray Cable? Or regular THHN?


----------



## Keyrick (Nov 10, 2010)

"Through the Rungs" is the issue. DC power cable drops off of a ladder rack are ran over the side of the rack, not through the rungs.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

You can't choke DC, there's not supposed to be any inductance. 

I don't know how much current fluctuation you expect, but as long as you group the conductors, you'll be fine.

-John


----------



## Control Freak (Mar 8, 2008)

You guys know this threads a month old right?


----------

